# Tourism



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Good news!!

Last night it was reported that tourism in the Canary Islands has increased 15% compared with March last year.

Maybe just maybe we are coming out of the crisis, here we certainly had a busy Easter, a larger ferry was used to transport the visitors, and the bars were busier.

What is it like on the peninsular, any noticeable difference?


Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We've had such awful weather during Semana Santa, at least in Andalucia - loads of processions etc rained off so lots of visitors from Northern Spain went home early. 

But my friends who do holiday lets in the village have all got more bookings than last year, so far. Mainly French and German, but a few Brits.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughter is already full for July August.. she always sell these weeks but she has never been full this early on in the season.

Maiden


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

We were talking to a client last night, they have a friend that owns a load of restaurants in the area - he was saying he has had his best Easter for 10 years. Another client has a large property management/rentals company and they too are swamped with bookings. Generally the feeling within the networking scene is that everyone is doing really well so all-in-all everything is looking rosy indeed!

Also promising is that our apartment was rented out (long term) within 2 weeks of going on the market for the asking price!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I've nothing to compare with as this is our first year in our bar but I was very pleased with the two weeks running up to Easter and there do seem to be a lot of walkers and cyclists around - mostly I would say from Northern Europe/Scandinavia.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Anyone spotted any of the much hoped-for (by the government) Chinese and Russian tourists yet?


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Anyone spotted any of the much hoped-for (by the government) Chinese and Russian tourists yet?


There's already too many Ruskies around the place for my liking and as for the Chinese, it's just a matter of time before they take over, lock,stock and barrel.

As for El Hierro, I wouldn't be encouraging them to much if I was you Hepa.
At least I can say I have fond memories of the place before the hordes started moving in.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

littleredrooster said:


> There's already too many Ruskies around the place for my liking and as for the Chinese, it's just a matter of time before they take over, lock,stock and barrel.
> 
> As for El Hierro, I wouldn't be encouraging them to much if I was you Hepa.
> At least I can say I have fond memories of the place before the hordes started moving in.



Just a tad racist then ?????? The chinese I believe are taking on Spains debt - like it or not, its giving Spain some stability on the worlds financial scene - for now!!!!? As for Russians - and anyone else, if they bring prosperity to the country then so be it - a couple of decades ago it was the Brits. The world is becoming a small place

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Anyone spotted any of the much hoped-for (by the government) Chinese and Russian tourists yet?


LOL, well you know that people call down here Little Britain.. it is now being called Little Moscow (especially around Banus/Neuva Andalucia)! Seemingly everywhere you go now is catering to the Russian market; billboards, shops, restaurants, real estate agent, galas, etc, etc all aimed at the Russians


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

littleredrooster said:


> There's already too many Ruskies around the place for my liking and as for the Chinese, it's just a matter of time before they take over, lock,stock and barrel.
> 
> As for El Hierro, I wouldn't be encouraging them to much if I was you Hepa.
> At least I can say I have fond memories of the place before the hordes started moving in.


There have been Russians here, this year, and there are a few Chinese residents. As for Hordes moving in that only happens once every four years at the festival of La Bajada.

Tourism seems not to be encouraged by the ruling A.H.I. separatist party. There is only one decent Hotel on the island and the restaurants do not cater for the tastes of the few foreign visitors that do arrive. There is not single Tapas bar on the island, not like those on the mainland. Therefore if you do not like Canarian or Venezuelan cuisine your choice of restaurants will be somewhat limited.

Places change everywhere, all the time, this place is completely different from when I first arrived in 1995, but yet in certain respects, still somewhat the same,

Hepa


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Anyone spotted any of the much hoped-for (by the government) Chinese and Russian tourists yet?


We're having all the Chinese up here. Apparently they've got 80-90% of the finance in place for the proposed ZEIC park in Lorca. ( zona especial inversiones chinas. )

Lorca, The ZEIC Park project moves ahead | News | Simply Networking

Russians, got some 'mafia' we could send down if you're desperate. :eyebrows:


----------

